# Uk trained doctor - job oppotunities in Canada



## Lyd (Oct 13, 2011)

I am a junior doctor, trained and working in the UK at present. My husband, also a doctor, has completed his training and has been offered a post in Ontario. I'm looking for advice from anyone who works in the Canadian health care system (especially if they've been through the process!) regarding the likelihood of being able to find a job/ what level the MCCEE is pitched at/ how long the process takes and if it is feasible for us both to work in a similar location? 

I have a lot more questions too and am very grateful for any information!


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lyd said:


> I am a junior doctor, trained and working in the UK at present. My husband, also a doctor, has completed his training and has been offered a post in Ontario. I'm looking for advice from anyone who works in the Canadian health care system (especially if they've been through the process!) regarding the likelihood of being able to find a job/ what level the MCCEE is pitched at/ how long the process takes and if it is feasible for us both to work in a similar location?
> 
> I have a lot more questions too and am very grateful for any information!


I'm not in your situation nor do I plan to be but, I do know foreign doctors who agree to be a GP for a certain period of time are looked very favorably upon. Secondly, come to Kingston, Ontario. GP's are still needed here and it's lovely. Welcome! Can't wait for you to get here!


----------



## Fifi_in_Victoria (Oct 10, 2011)

Lyd said:


> I am a junior doctor, trained and working in the UK at present. My husband, also a doctor, has completed his training and has been offered a post in Ontario. I'm looking for advice from anyone who works in the Canadian health care system (especially if they've been through the process!) regarding the likelihood of being able to find a job/ what level the MCCEE is pitched at/ how long the process takes and if it is feasible for us both to work in a similar location?
> 
> I have a lot more questions too and am very grateful for any information!


Please come to Vancouver Island!

JobSummary


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Our Oakville family doctor comes from Romenia and she had to pass examens to be able to be a md here.
Oakville has not a shortage in doctors, but our friends in Waterloo are on a waiting list, there are not enough doctors there.

Where is your husband offered a job?

You can contact this organisation to get more information on the possibilities for you and the examinations you will have to take: Evaluating Examination


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

tsk, tsk you two. I asked first.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Cafreeb12 said:


> tsk, tsk you two. I asked first.


Maybe you should move to Oakville too. Lots of Family Doctors here! ;-)


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Maybe you should move to Oakville too. Lots of Family Doctors here! ;-)


Oh, there are quite a few here it's just we're just getting back from a situation where there certainly wasn't enough. Kingston is the second largest retirement community in Canada. Lots and lots of elderly folks who go to the doctor a LOT more. Then add in two universities and a college for a city this size you've got loads of people using the doctors for minor incidents. In the summer it's tons of tourists boating and generally having little mishaps. Our E.R.'s are just over run at times. Queen's means all our hospitals are teaching hospitals so plenty of young doctors are getting their start here. Like I said there's an incentive if a doctor agrees to be a GP for a few years. I'm not sure what the arrangement is though. At any rate, my husband works at Queen's and grew up here. There's no way he'd agree to move at our age! lol! I tried to talk the curmudgeon into France once..went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Bah, Kingston is beautiful too! And you also have grapes and wine. ;-)


----------



## SteffyJ (Jul 18, 2013)

*Looking for UK GMC doctors in Ontario*



Lyd said:


> I am a junior doctor, trained and working in the UK at present. My husband, also a doctor, has completed his training and has been offered a post in Ontario. I'm looking for advice from anyone who works in the Canadian health care system (especially if they've been through the process!) regarding the likelihood of being able to find a job/ what level the MCCEE is pitched at/ how long the process takes and if it is feasible for us both to work in a similar location?
> 
> I have a lot more questions too and am very grateful for any information!


Hi!
I saw you post from nearly 2 years ago and wondered whether you might be able to help me. I am urgently seeking a UK General Medical Council registered doctor here in Ontario (I live in London ON). Can you help me?


----------



## sgz (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi

I am General Surgeon form Colombia. I moved 2 years ago to the UK. I am working as a Specialty Registrar in Heart and Lung transplant here. I have my MRCS certificate already and I was considering the possibility to move to Canada and work there. I have some questions about it. I think I have to present the exams to validate the medical degree even if I have the UK GMC registration and MRCS registration too but I am not sure. I think solving this question first will help me to continue with my further plans.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

sgz said:


> Hi
> 
> I am General Surgeon form Colombia. I moved 2 years ago to the UK. I am working as a Specialty Registrar in Heart and Lung transplant here. I have my MRCS certificate already and I was considering the possibility to move to Canada and work there. I have some questions about it. I think I have to present the exams to validate the medical degree even if I have the UK GMC registration and MRCS registration too but I am not sure. I think solving this question first will help me to continue with my further plans.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Go to the website for the royal college of physicians and surgeons of Canada. You should find some info or a contact number there. Good luck!


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

There are two separate issues here, immigration eligibility and professional credentials. Qualifying for one does not guarantee success in the other.

You'll need to look at both and decide if the years long process is worth the trouble. I.e. you may immigrate but potentially not be able to practice as a physician, or you may get your credentials and potentially not qualify for PR.


----------



## sgz (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for all your help, I will have a look.


----------



## Dr.Akky (Nov 17, 2013)

SteffyJ said:


> Hi!
> I saw you post from nearly 2 years ago and wondered whether you might be able to help me. I am urgently seeking a UK General Medical Council registered doctor here in Ontario (I live in London ON). Can you help me?


Hi there, I am a UK GMC registered doctor keen to work in Canada, PM me if u have something on offer .


----------

